# <a href="...>XYZ</a> als text anzeigen



## egreis (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade ein Formular zu erstellen, in dem man u.a. eben auch einen Link eintragen könnte. Da aber nicht jeder user mit dem Format <a href="...>XYZ</a> vertraut ist, wollte ich das jetzt in ein Tabellenfeld als Beispiel angeben. ABER das problem ist, dass es mir jetzt natrülich den Link zeigt und nicht den Code.

Welches Zeichen muss ich also dem Code vorstellen/nachstellen, damit der Browser erkennt, dass es sicht nicht um eine "Befehlszeile" handelt, sondern um Text, der genau so dargestellt werden soll, wie er da geschrieben steht.

Vielen Dank...


----------



## Fabian H (11. Dezember 2003)

```
&lt;a href=&quot;blabla.html&quot;&gt;Klick&lt;/a&gt;
```


----------



## egreis (11. Dezember 2003)

DANKE, es funktioniert.


----------



## da_Dj (11. Dezember 2003)

Schau dir am besten mal SefHTML an, da stehen noch viele weitere "Übersetzungen" für den Browser für Sonderzeichen und ähnliches.


----------

